# Refresher Course



## coder17 (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are refresher courses? I obtained my CPC in 2009. I could really use a refresher since I cannot get an externship anywhere. Can someone please offer any guidance?


----------



## johnsonke (Jan 5, 2016)

*Review Class*

I need to know if anyone around the KY, VA or WV area is offering one?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 5, 2016)

CCO.us has a blitz refresher course online


----------

